
A $700 Juicer for the Kitchen That Caught Silicon Valley’s Eye - Saad_M
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/03/business/juicero-juice-system-silicon-valley-interest.html
======
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11400322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11400322)

